# Plum Wine



## Wade E (Apr 30, 2009)

*6 Gallon recipe*
28 lbs – Quartered and De-Stoned Plums
13 lbs – White Table Sugar
3 1/2 tsp – Acid Blend
2 – Red Grape Concentrate
6 tsp – Yeast Nutrient
3 tsp – Yeast Energizer
1 1/2 - Tannin
1/4 tsp – K-Meta
1/4 tsp – Liquid Pectic Enzyme
5 3/4 Gallons – Water
1 Sachet – Red Star Pasteur Red Yeast
Pour 1 gallon of warm water in 7.9 gallon primary bucket or bigger.
Add K-meta, Tannin, Yeast Energizer, Yeast Nutrient, and Grape Concentrate and stir well. Put all fruit in fermenting bag and squeeze over primary to extract most of juices and then put bag in primary. Pour the 1 gallon of boiling water with all dissolved sugar over fruit. Fill the rest of the way with remainder of room temp water and check SG, it should have a SG of around 1.085 give or take a little, if more then add a little more water, if less then add a little more dissolved sugar in small amount of water as sugars from fruit can vary a little. Let sit for 12 hours with lid loose or with a cloth covering bucket with elastic band or string tied around so as that not to sag in must. After those 12 hours add your Pectic Enzyme and wait another 12 hours while also adjusting your must temp to around 75 degrees. After those twelve hours, pitch your yeast either by sprinkling yeast, dehydrating yeast per instructions on back of yeast Sachet, or by making a yeast starter a few hours prior to the 12 hour mark. At this point either leave primary lid off with the cloth again, place lid on loose or snap the lid shut with airlock. Punch down cap twice daily to get all fruit under the liquid level. When SG reaches 1.015, rack to 6 gallon carboy and let finish fermenting with bung and airlock attached. When wine is done fermenting, (check a few days in a row to make sure SG does not change and SG should be around .998 or less) you can stabilize by adding another ¼ tsp of k-meta and 3 tsps of Potassium Sorbate and degas your wine thoroughly. You can now sweeten your wine if you like by using simple syrup which consists of 2 cups of sugar and 1 cup of boiling water or by using a juice or frozen concentrate. I typically take 2 quarts of an alike juice and simmer on stove at medium heat with lid off until its 1/3 its original size and let it cool to room temp and then add slowly to taste. Be careful not to over sweeten. At this point you can use a fining agent or let it clear naturally. Once clear, rack into clean vessel and bulk age more adding another ¼ tsp of k-meta at 3 month intervals or add ¼ tsp k-meta and bottle age for at least 3 months and enjoy. Longer aging will give you a better wine so save a few bottles till at least 1 year mark so you can truly see what this wine can aspire to.


----------



## ar_kayaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Now I have a recipe for next year's batch at any rate.


----------



## Dimigync73 (Nov 17, 2009)

I tried a sip of this amazing wine from cyprus. they use the very last of the seasons grapes so its delicious and sweet.


----------



## Bert1 (Jan 19, 2010)

*skins*

do you leave the skins on? How ripe do you want the plums, I have a wild plum tree and I am thinking about this, but with how small the fruit is, it may take a wile to cut of that much.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 12, 2010)

Wade, how much of the red grape concentrate. It just has "2"?


----------



## Wade E (Apr 12, 2010)

Just so everyone knows what im talking about here. these are made for adding body to fruit wines that would be lacking in this area. 
http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdASC.asp


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 12, 2010)

2 bottles. Got it.


----------



## Tokengimp (Aug 24, 2013)

I've been watching my plums all night and I think they are still stoned. They were drinking beer earlier and are now watching Yogi Bear cartoons. 
Before the sun rises and they end up in a bucket I'll be sure they are no longer stoned!

Is there a preference using Red Vs. White concentrate? I've seen recipes either way, Is it for color, flavor, or more? 

I've got a bunch of Peaches & Plums, as well as a lot of Rhubarb. 
Perhaps the three would provide the body Peaches lack. Earlier this spring I made a batch of Freezer cleaner 70% Rhubarb, 20% raspberry, 5% of each Black caps & Blueberries. It's been a hit all summer. ready to drink immediately.

PEACE.


----------



## fivebk (Aug 24, 2013)

I would use red for the plum to add color and white to any white fruit wine.

BOB


----------

